# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Sony 7182M  δεν ανάβει καθόλου.

## rippergr

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω ένα *Sony 7182M* το οποίο δεν ανάβει καθόλου. Ούτε κάν το λαμπάκι φόρτισης.
Έχω μετρήσει τον φορτιστή, τις ασφάλειες και στο jack έχω 19V.
Έχω μετρήσει και τα mosfet PQ24 & PQ25 

Mosfet PQ24
1,2,3,4  = Voltage 19,27V 
5,6,7,8 = Voltage 19,81V

Mosfet PQ25
1,2,3,4 = Voltage 19,27V
5,6,7,8 = Voltage 0V

Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω και το PQ25 αλλά καμία διαφορά.
Επισυνάπτω και το σχέδιο της μητρικής. Εαν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει τί να μετρήσω παρακάτω.



```
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yushm3clzuuqz3n/Sony%20NW-M851_MBX-217.pdf?dl=0
```

----------

